# Nvidia Display Driver Crashes with Windows 7....



## MrLinky

crashing like that usualy happens when your temps are too high or your overclock settings are too much for the card.

Has this always happened since installing windows 7? And you can turn off the windows update by clicking on windows update in the control panel, click "change settings", and turn off auto updating.


----------



## ikcti

Mine was like that before and it was a driver conflict. But not NVIDIA.


----------



## deafboy

Mine does that occasionally too, annoying but never lasted more than a second or two. Temps are well below average and OC is moderate. Not sure what the deal is, happens with all variants of drivers.


----------



## kta406

I'm not overclocking at all at the moment, and my temperatures very cool. So i dont think its that.


----------



## Gray84

Ive had this problem, most often when i'm using media center, tried various drivers, no luck. I think im going to get a new video card with 1GB memory. 512 may not be enough for win 7


----------



## muels7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gray84* 
Ive had this problem, most often when i'm using media center, tried various drivers, no luck. I think im going to get a new video card with 1GB memory. 512 may not be enough for win 7

No, thats not the problem, but either way, it is a good idea to upgrade to a 1GB card if you are gaming at high res.


----------



## ladope

I've read about this "type" problem with nvidia and it seems to be across the board with win 7 with little variation. http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...8-514274a70e68

Link might provide u with a solution..best of luck!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kta406* 
Is anyone else running into this problem? I tried re-installing the drivers but it keeps randomly happening then it "recovers" and is fine. During the crash my games freeze up for a moment, screen goes black then, it recovers and its fine. Anyone found any solid solutions to this problem??, and I know Windows 7 does this thing where it automatically updates the driver..... though I dont know how to stop it.

I had this problem but I fixed it. Here's how I did it, so I recommend that you try it as an experiment to see what happens:

In a nutshell, I went through 4 different WHQL driver versions before I found one that works the best for my system. In other words, I recommend that you try other drivers, including Beta and non-Betas that are also non-WHQL. Experiment. Trust me: it could be well worth it.

So it all started when I upgraded to Windows 7 (err, replaced XP completely). I was using driver version 186.18 because it worked so well for me in XP (except, of course, I downloaded the correct one for Windows 7 64-bit). But it kept doing the Crash/Recover thing every day, multiple times per day.

So then I used Driver Sweeper to give 191.07 a shot, but then I had even more problems. So then I used Driver Sweeper again to give 190.38 a shot. Still, I was having the same problems. Then 195.62 came out so I tried that one. Still, I had the same problems. So then I tried 190.62 which I was avoiding because it gave me the same problems in XP. To my surprise, it works perfectly.

So here I am using 190.62 and I haven't had the Crash/Recover error ever since I installed it which was on Tuesday, November 24th. I also use my computer all day every day.

Therefore I recommend that you switch around from driver to driver, starting with just the WHQL ones to keep it simple. But be sure to use Driver Sweeper to sweep out the old before bringing in the new. And please be sure that you're using it properly. If you're unsure how to use it, then here are some instructions:

Use the Programs and Features control panel to remove the NVIDIA display driver.
Reboot into Safe Mode (hold F8 during the transition from the POST to the loading of Windows).
Open Driver Sweeper and choose "NVIDIA - Display"
Click "Clean".
Close Driver Sweeper.
Reboot normally.
Install next driver of your choice.
Repeat as necessary.


----------



## joman2055

i had my ATI driver crash on my laptop two days ago. it caused the computer to restart. i just played CSS for about 45mins and it was fine. we'll see if it stays that way.


----------



## Gray84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
No, thats not the problem, but either way, it is a good idea to upgrade to a 1GB card if you are gaming at high res.


Yea i need to upgrade anyway since the card is an old NVIDIA PCI card...PCIe here we come! haha


----------



## shepard45

I had the same things i recently open a tab in Safari the driver crashes when i touched the metal of GPU's cooler it was hot i cleaned the dust from my PC and everything is fine now


----------



## _GTech

I cannot vouche for Driver Sweeper, but I can vouche that the advice given above is good, you have to keep installing drivers till one works good, however, he only left out one critical piece of information, BACK IT UP FIRST!

When I say back it up, I mean a complete image backup of your hard drive, for if your driver update fails, you will not be able to boot up into windows.

If you have a complete image backup, you can go back to square one, which is where you were before you started experimenting with changing your video drivers for others.

Remember, a video card can run without any driver installed, but if you try to install a driver on top of another without uninstalling the first, you could crash your video, turning the screen blank, and it will stay that way.


----------



## Onihime666

I have been having this issue with my computer which was purchased new for Christmas 2010. I believe it started after I had it for about a month. It does have a Nvidia display driver and Windows 7. I have looked in other places for information on the crashes and found out that it also happens with Windows 8. I wish I could find a way to install XP on this thing instead of Win7...


----------

